# Invoice?



## christopher (Mar 3, 2004)

I was wondering what an invoice for a photo shoot would look like, anybody have any examples? stories? and the like... or should I just slap one together.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Dew (Mar 4, 2004)

as far as an invoice ... we use a receipt book and a model release


----------

